# Does this look like quilling?



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

My little Bowser has been losing quills left and right. I feel like he's miserable  I gave him a little bath today because I was cleaning his cage and I thought an oatmeal bath my help out his dry, itchy skin. I've noticed the top of his head is particularly sensitive, I took a picture of it because it looks all red and I just wanted to make sure it's just quiling causing the redness. When I zoomed in on the picture I could definitely see that new quills were growing in. I just wanted some of your opinions as to whether or not I'm over-reacting.


















if you zoom in on this one, you can see his new quills growing in










thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Riddle used Kiln dried Pine Bedding so its very possible he has mites especially with those red areas and since Revolution is very safe I would get a treatment done with a vet to rule it out.

Revolution is impossible to overdose and will rule out mites if it doesn't help.

It'll be hard to figure it completely out since he will be quilling as well, but check the ends of the quills for any yellowish gunk based on those sores/scabs I'd say mites


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

sorry, it cut off some of the images..


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, in the second picture you can kind of see the yellow. Great I was hoping it wasn't mites...

Well, I'm going to make an appt. with the vet just to make sure. My poor baby


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor babe. Please let us know what the vet said. I remember Harvey quilling and he never got red spots. He had normal skin color the whole time.  Feel better li'l Bowser!


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thankyou! I just talked to Christie, my breeder, and she said that all of her babies have been treated with Revolution, and she's never had any outbreaks of mites or anything. She said it could just be a very bad case of quiling.. She said to just look out for any yellowish patches on his tummy or tattered ears. So I'm going to just keep a very close eye on him the next couple of days and if it doesn't start to clear up, I'll be taking him to the vet.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

TWCOGAR said:


> Revolution is impossible to overdose and will rule out mites if it doesn't help.


That is not exactly true. As with anything Revolution can be overdosed BUT using common sense it is just about impossible to. An extra drop or 2 or 3 above the dosage is not going to cause problems. There are people who have used a whole vial on an adult hedgehog with no problems. The key here is a bit of common sense and consider that a hedgehog is about 1/10th the size of an average cat, so logically, is putting a whole vial on the hedgehog sensible, not at all.

Revolution is nothing like Ivermectin. In ivermectin, that extra drop is an overdose.


----------

